# Kalway 10.5.2 - wrong with wireless



## dellnorge (May 7, 2008)

Hello, I got a Compal IFL90+ 15.4" GeForce® 8600M GT 512MB.
Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN - this is the wireless card.
I installed Kalway leopard but then the wireless card dident work.
What is wrong and how can i fix it ? 

I hope for help, and sorry for bad english.

I found some drivers; 
http://intellinuxwireless.org/
http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwi...n=howto-iwlwifi
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Des...15&lang=eng

But will they help, and what do i have to do?


----------



## DeltaMac (May 7, 2008)

This is a Mac support site, and doesn't support OS X on other platforms.


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2008)

It's also against the board rules here.  Please read them at your earliest convenience.


----------



## fryke (May 7, 2008)

What nixgeek said. Sorry, DeltaMac, for editing your post, but AFAIK we also don't link to "those sites". There's plenty of info and links one can find via Google, though.


----------

